
Don't Eat Before Reading This (1999) - bovermyer
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1999/04/19/dont-eat-before-reading-this
======
luckman212
What an interesting guy! I always loved watching _Parts Unknown_ and living
vicariously through him as he circled the planet, sampling one amazing thing
after the next. Food ... the great uniter!

R.I.P. Anthony Bourdain.

